
Why are we so polarized about Java? - tx
http://toomuchcode.blogspot.com/2007/06/why-are-we-so-polarized-about-java.html
======
brlewis
Programming language experts, help me out here: Can anybody name a language
that is not controversial? I'm drawing a blank.

------
tx
Look at the comments too. They're even more interesting than the original
post.

